# sde boker



## dorri

Sde Boker is the name of a city in Israel ,home to Ben Gurion, how is it pronounced in English?


----------



## amikama

Just a little correction: Sde Boker is a kibbutz, not city


----------



## baa7ith

Sssss-day (ss-deh) Boke-ehr. 

Just sound out sde, how do you think it could be said?   As for boker, it has that special French/Israeli R sound at the end.   Eh, I hope you understand.  I'll make a recording later maybe.


----------



## berndf

I would change it a little:
"ss-deh bo-*kehr*"
Writing "ss-d*ay*" and "Bok*e*" would tempt an English speaker to pronounce diphthongs. If you have problems pronouncing closed vowels as in French "entr*é*e" or "Rh*ô*ne" I think it would be better to pronounce them closed as English "r*e*d" or "h*o*t" then to pronounce them as diphthongs as in English "d*ay*" or "bl*o*ke".
It is important to stress "bo-*kehr*" on the second syllable because "*bo*-kehr" exists too but is a different word.


----------



## berndf

I am surprised. You are saying _*bo*ker_ and not _bo*ker*_. I have never been there but I thought it meant _boker=herdsman_ and not _boker=morning_. Am I wrong?


----------



## baa7ith

You are right, but this is how it's said as far as I know. 

But, I'm not a native Hebrew speaker.


----------



## berndf

baa7ith said:


> You are right, but this is how it's said as far as I know.


Thank you





baa7ith said:


> But, I'm not a native Hebrew speaker.


Neither am I.

PS: Maybe a native speaker can clarify the situation?


----------



## Tararam

It's sde bo*ker *not* bo*ker.
The emphasis should be on the KER.

when you put the emphasis on the bo, it means "morning".
when you put it on the ker, it means "cowboy".


----------



## berndf

Tararam said:


> It's sde bo*ker *not* bo*ker.
> The emphasis should be on the KER.
> 
> when you put the emphasis on the bo, it means "morning".
> when you put it on the ker, it means "cowboy".


 
Thank you. 

(in this case my transcription in #4 was ok)


----------

